# With school out for summer, I can watch Arrested Development with a cigar



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the bad quality, my cell phone camera sucks. Rocky Patel Java Maduro with the new season of Arrested Development.

Evidently the file doesn't want to attach: http://i.imgur.com/UIrzGPD.jpg


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm kind of embarrassed to say this, but I hadn't even heard of Arrested Development until all the hype about the new 4th season. So the other night I sat out on the porch with my laptop started with season one and fired up a smoke. I have to say that was definitely the first time that I had been distracted from a smoke, I freaking love that show.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Nothing to be embarrassed about there, just be thankful that you found it! You'll end up binge watching and chain smoking cigars because you'll be so hooked. (Might be a slight over-exaggeration.)


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

jakecartier3 said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about there, just be thankful that you found it! You'll end up binge watching and chain smoking cigars because you'll be so hooked. (Might be a slight over-exaggeration.)


There's a lot of money in the banana stand...


----------



## jcorna01 (Apr 26, 2013)

Great show! I can't wait to start watching the new stuff.


----------

